# My Nissan Almera GTI (dirty)



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is my ride i currently live in the UK and it is a European model alot of you would have seen them before but this is a little dif. It uses the 10.1 SR20. The only mods it has are the exhaust and wheels next will be a few more engine mods and then either a car upgrade to an R32 GTR or ill be swaping a SR20VE in. Not sure yet. have to wait till i have enough money.

Hope you guy's like the pics ill get some pics of the engine bay when its done just got to get the vc powder coated and a few other bits possible a HS CAI or something. Hope you guy's like it














































hopefully this will work let me know if it doesnt


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

pics dont work


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks dude ill work on it now


----------

